# Nigerian Dwarf max jumping height onto platform



## narwhal (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello,

I am building a "playground" for my adult Nigerian Dwarf goats that includes raised platforms and am trying to figure out the height to vertically offset the platforms. I would like to maximize this height while still making it easy for my goats to jump up and down.

In particular I am wondering whether these goats are typically capable of jumping on a platform taller than themselves, because building the platforms this way would allow me to "stack" them somewhat vertically, reducing the overall footprint of the playground, which I am building in their indoor stall. Obviously I could figure this out through trial and error, but I am curious if others have already done so with success.

Attached is a very crude drawing summarizing my question and what I am hoping to accomplish:

 

I have searched this forum and the internet in general and have not been able to find an answer to this question yet.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 1, 2017)

Welcome from NW Mississippi!!....
First off let me say that I don't have NDs....however I have pygmy and pygmy crosses. I have never built an inside platform, but have set up different ones up outside. I have video of 1 of the crosses running and jumping 4' off the deck at springing against the side of the building that is their house. That was when he was younger and smaller than he is now....he is the tan one in my avatar. My old doe...she's 10...is the black one and is the smallest and only FB pygmy that we have. They can easily jump as high as their back, comfortably with out much of a running start. So, if ya have varying heights I would start with the shortest goat height...at the shoulders...and go from there. Also, depending on how many ya have, ya may want to have 2 ways to descend from the top platform....goats are notorious for playing "King of the Hill" and having more than 1 route down will save them many injuries falling from the top. As we found out, they have fun and play...but, there are risks to them being very high off the ground. It is a really good idea and hope ya hang around and share some pics of your project. If ya would go to the New member Intro Forum and post an Intro many more of the members will be glad to Greet ya and many do have NDs, tho most have milkers and their setups are geared for that. We do love pics, so feel free to share them as ya see fit. Make yourself at home and browse around....if ya have a question, comment, or advice please feel free to post....their are many wonderful people here that are more than glad to help.
Again....


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 1, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. If browsing around didn't find you an answer, the fact that you asked the question means the next person looking for that info might be able to find it!  One factor in how high they can jump, I think, is how much room they have for a running start. They're pretty athletic. Hope you'll stick around and share some pics of the finished playground and your animals.  Make yourself at home!


----------



## babsbag (Nov 1, 2017)

I will tag someone that has some nigis and maybe she can help.

@Goat Whisperer  Do your nigis jump on the spools in your yard without a ramp? I don't remember.  Maybe you can give some input on this design.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 1, 2017)

I will tag someone that has some nigis and maybe she can help.

@Goat Whisperer  Do your nigis jump on the spools in your yard without a ramp? I don't remember.  Maybe you can give some input on this design.


----------



## animalmom (Nov 2, 2017)

My Nigerians have no problem jumping onto the roof of their cabanas from a stand still.  Roof is taller than their heads.  Roof is probably just under 4'... maybe 3.75'.

Your goaties are going to love, love love it!  I'd strongly suggest making sure your gym is not close to your fence line.  We keep anything they can jump on in the middle of their pens well away from the fence.   But then again maybe you get your daily exercise rounding up your little darlings after their great escape.  Me, not so much.

Good luck with your project and DO post pictures, please and thank you very much.

Oh, and welcome to BYH!  Glad you found us!


----------

